# Hello



## Ellie Varanda (Jul 2, 2019)

New and overwhelming. Just diagnosed. Any tips on how to stay positive ?


----------



## trophywench (Jul 2, 2019)

It is overwhelming Ellie - so we'll all reassure you that the way you currently feel is absolutely normal.  In fact - you'd be completely abnormal if you didn't feel like that right now.

However, you do have to get your head round it asap because the alternative is worse.  Yes - it's scary.  It remains scary - but eventually gradually, we get used to it and it becomes the new normal.  I know you find that hard to believe but I can personally assure you it really does happen.  To begin with - the first couple of years! - there would be times when I just burst into tears for (seemingly) no particular reason and had an attack of what I called The Why Me's.  One evening following a sobbing fit I suddenly thought, That was a surprise, it hasn't happened for ages, has it? - and realised that it was getting less and less.  Hence I realised I was getting over it.

I was and here I still am, nearly 50 years later, relatively healthy for my 69 years - blimey.  No legs have dropped off, no kidneys have failed, no eyes have been blinded (did have fast growing cataracts in both eyes and had to have both of them operated on, pfft, each one took 20 minutes)  But there again - I've never done anything really rash in my whole life as I'm not and never have been a risk taker.  I know 100% that should I cock up my diabetes management there's only ONE person in the world who's going to suffer - ME!  As I don't wish to suffer I try my very very best not to mess it up.

This is a marathon mate not a sprint.  Nobody can undertake a marathon without considerable training, so yes there are certainly 100s of things you don't yet know.  The important thing is to fully understand every single thing your medical team explain to you - and if you don't to pipe up and say so - otherwise they assume we know what the ---- they're on about.  Everyone explaining something important to someone else, doesn't mind explaining again and again until the person understands.

Have you got a good support network, both personally and medically?  Hope so.

Good luck!


----------



## belugalad (Jul 2, 2019)

Ellie Varanda said:


> New and overwhelming. Just diagnosed. Any tips on how to stay positive ?


I was diagnosed 8 weeks ago and was shocked too,I had to wait a month for my meeting after a phone call giving me the results saying I was T2 diabetic,I made big changes to my diet and I'm a lot more active now and had reduced my blood glucose levels a fair bit by the time I had my second test and meeting with the diabetic nurse,we adapt and you will find the anxiety will fade away when you arm yourself with some knowledge and support from the experience of forum members on this site,there are a great many people in this situation,the best thing the nurse said to me over the phone was"How well you do after diagnosis will depend on how much you buy in to it" so I jumped in to the changes straight away.It's nice now feeling a lot healthier and lighter,and I certainly have a more positive outlook on life.


----------



## Flower (Jul 2, 2019)

Hello and welcome @Ellie Varanda 

I'm sorry you've had to join the diabetes club, it is a huge shock with no time to adjust to the new situation. 

How did your diagnosis come about and what insulins have you been started on? If you've been started on fixed doses at meal times then this is just whilst your situation settles and your body readjusts to an insulin supply again. If on fixed doses in time you'll learn how to carb count and adjust fast acting insulin to cover the food you eat and this will give you a lot more flexibility. Fast acting insulin/bolus is taken with the carbs you eat at meals and long acting insulin - basal is taken at night or depending on the insulin split into 2 injections. Basal covers the background glucose that your liver continually trickles out to keep your organs functioning. 

There is an excellent book which covers all aspects of living with Type 1 by Ragnar Hanas 'Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults' - ignore the age criteria, the information is great for all ages. It is relatively costly but worth it for a book that gives such good information. 

Things will settle for you and bit by bit the new pieces of the diabetes puzzle will fall into place and become the new normal. There is excellent technology around now to help manage diabetes , glucose meters, pens, pumps, glucose monitoring systems and the people on this forum are fab examples of living with diabetes. For now everything is so new and overwhelming so get all the help you can from your diabetes team and ask any questions that you want to know on here as there is always someone around who can help. I wish you well


----------



## Jodee (Jul 2, 2019)

Hi Ellie and welcome.

Lots of good people here with Type 1 who can advise you.  A suggestion I can offer is ask for referral to a DAFNE course (if you are living in the UK)


----------



## Bronco Billy (Jul 2, 2019)

Hi Ellie, welcome to the forum.

Overwhelming is a very good adjective to use. Although I don’t have diabetes myself, I have two children with type 1. What I always say to parents of newly diagnosed children is that now is the hardest time. There are many changes to adapt to as well as lots of information to learn. I promise you will get through it. With each day, you will gain more knowledge and confidence in dealing with your condition. There is a wealth of experience and knowledge on this forum to take advantage of. No question is too silly.  

A very good book to buy is Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas, who is a world renowned expert in type 1. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Diabetes-C...escent+diabetes&qid=1562101271&s=books&sr=1-1

Good luck!


----------



## KARNAK (Jul 2, 2019)

Hi Ellie how are you this evening? welcome to the forum. Lots of help and advice on here, make sure you ask as many questions that crops up in your at the moment addled mind/brain. As @trophywench says its down to you now, you have to control *your* diabetes don`t let it control you. If you are able to share what insulin and medication you are on would be a great help, diabetes isn`t all we discuss if your left leg falls off or your right eye pops out say so, it doesn't have to be medical. Food is a great topic with lots of yummy recipes, you may wish to contribute your own. The DAFNE course @Jodee suggested is a great course and the book by Ragnar Hanas as @Flower suggested is a must. Once again welcome remember you are not alone.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 2, 2019)

Welcome to the forum @Ellie Varanda.  It is indeed a big shock being diagnosed, and there is so much to learn very quickly.  However IT DOES GET EASIER.  

The best analogy I heard was likening it learning to drive.  I didn’t start that until 25 and remember how complex it all seemed, changing gear, looking in the mirror, steering, ....  now I do all that automatically, but keeping a watch for obstacles in the way.  So it is with my diabetes now, and I am 11 years on from diagnosis.

The book that others have recommended by Ragnar Hanas is very useful, and an excellent reference.  It is regular,y updated with the latest technology so worthlooking out the latest edition, especially as so much has changed and improved with regard to resources available in just the last few years.

Keep in touch and let us know how you are getting on.


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 4, 2019)

Hi and welcome from me too.
I got my diagnosis in 2 stages which may have been helpful I think because whilst it was, as you put it, overwhelming, I had some hope in the early stages when they said that I was Type 2 that I would manage it with diet or better still, push it back into remission. Gradually, when my BG didn't come down as it should when I did all the things I was told to do, they started me on insulin (I will admit I had a few tears at that point) and it became increasingly common for medical people to suggest I was Type 1 until eventually the consultant referred me for testing and I got the results a couple of days ago. In the meantime I have learned how to eat very low carb and I am getting used to injecting myself with insulin and mostly getting the dose right but it has been a real rollercoaster of ups and downs to get here, not just with my BG levels but mentally too as some days I would think I had cracked it and then a few days later I would be tearing my hair out or scared to eat anything or have no clue how much insulin to inject or when and just be paralysed with indecision. Those days are becoming less frequent as I gain experience and I am now feeling more confident to experiment with different foods rather than stick to the ones I know keep me stable and less panicky when I have a hypo, like I did at lunchtime today.
The positive thing from my diabetes diagnosis is that I am no longer addicted to sugar. I have lost a stone and a half and feel great for it and everyone else says how great I look too (my partner's pet name for me now is "Slim" )and I am cooking healthy meals from scratch and have never eaten better in my life and actually taste food better now that I have cut the sweet stuff right out and have a greater appreciation for it, so there are certainly some positives from being Diabetic in my experience.
Good luck on your journey with it. We are here to support you in any way we can and I very much hope you find the information and experience from the wonderful people on this forum as beneficial as I have. Feel free to ask anything that pops into your mind. It will almost certainly be something that at least one other person here has thought of or dealt with.
As others have said it helps if we know what medication you are taking and that info can be included in the signature box on your profile page.


----------



## Ditto (Jul 5, 2019)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## SueEK (Jul 5, 2019)

Hi Ellie and welcome x


----------



## Ellie Varanda (Jul 18, 2019)

Hello everyone and thank you for your replies. 
Wow after reading them made me feel a bit better.
When I was first diagnosed I didn't have a strong reaction to it. It was like I was numb...
After coming home from hospital I tried to adjust and cope with this new reality and one day suddenly it hit me. I cried all day...
It's been so overwhelming to wrap my head around everything but I'm getting as much information as I can. 
It's nice to know there are people who have been through it all and it's not just me. 
I am currently experiencing a lot of lows in the mornings. Any thoughts on how to avoid them... Anyone out there that was scared to go back to work? And how long before you started work after your diagnosis?  I'm so scared of going back to work... anyone else had these feelings???


----------



## trophywench (Jul 19, 2019)

Personally No Ellie - I was as bored as hell at home all flippin day with eyes that refused to focus properly so I couldn't read, watch TV (though in 1972 there wasn't anything hardly worth watching during the day anyway!) so it was a huge relief to just get back to being normal, acting normal and doing things that were normal, quite honestly.

For what reasons is it sounding scary to you?


----------



## belugalad (Jul 19, 2019)

trophywench said:


> Personally No Ellie - I was as bored as hell at home all flippin day with eyes that refused to focus properly so I couldn't read, watch TV (though in 1972 there wasn't anything hardly worth watching during the day anyway!) so it was a huge relief to just get back to being normal, acting normal and doing things that were normal, quite honestly.
> 
> For what reasons is it sounding scary to you?


I think there was only 3 channels on tv then,how did people survive


----------



## grovesy (Jul 19, 2019)

belugalad said:


> I think there was only 3 channels on tv then,how did people survive


Not everyone could get all 3 channels. We could not not get BBC 2 on our telly.


----------



## belugalad (Jul 19, 2019)

grovesy said:


> Not everyone could get all 3 channels. We could not not get BBC 2 on our telly.


Oh dear,well at least people have lots of options these days particularly for those like my mum who is bed bound,it's a shame she will have to pay for her license next year


----------



## Ellie Varanda (Jul 19, 2019)

@trophywench I work as a chef and also serve food. It's high paced and stressful most of the time. Hot kitchen doesnt help either.
Also my blurry vision makes me scared to do my job dealing with knives, hot oven, etc...
I've been very low and had some hypos so feeling very rubbish with no energy. Spoke to my nurse today and she said I should take some more time off just until my levels are more stable. I'm scared for all the reasons above and also been very down mentally. I've asked for help with my mental health and they referred me to Time to talk. Hope it helps me as feeling more overwhelmed every day that passes. I just think I dont want to do this anymore... anyone out there felt the same about work and coping with diabetes?


----------



## belugalad (Jul 19, 2019)

Anitram said:


> When I was a kid there were only 2 channels, and they were black & white. Now we have over 200 and I can't find anything I want to watch.
> 
> Until football season kicks off again.........
> 
> Martin


I know where your coming from more choice doesn't always make it better,we often spend a week or so watching the same channel anyway as I keep losing the remote control


----------



## Ellie Varanda (Jul 19, 2019)

Flower said:


> Hello and welcome @Ellie Varanda
> 
> I'm sorry you've had to join the diabetes club, it is a huge shock with no time to adjust to the new situation.
> 
> ...


@Flower Funny thing about my diagnosis is that I was going to the doctor for something else. 3 weeks before my appointment I started being very thirsty. Initially blamed it on the heat. I was so tired after work every day it was hard to even make dinner at home. Then started to wee alot. Waking up at night several times. The more I drank water the more I was thirsty the more I went to the toilet. It was crazy amounts of wee! So when I went to my appointment for pain that I was feeling in my joints and the extreme fatigue I just happened to tell the doctor about the other symptoms. He didnt think much of it but still said we should do a blood and urine test. Next day went back and my urine tested positive for ketones and that was it. Straight into hospital and was diagnosed. Blood test showed my BG was 21. Ketones were high but dont remember exactly how high... 
I am glad that I mentioned my symptoms to the doctor because when I was in hospital they told me I could have been in ketoacidosis if we didnt catch it in time. 
I am now on Novorapid and Levemir. Also started carb counting and using Carbs and Cals app to help. Any other apps out there that may help? Open to any suggestions. Dafne course also sounds like a good thing to do. 
It's all just a bit much but I'm so glad I joined the forum. Really helps to know I'm not alone.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 19, 2019)

It's very difficult in a commercial kitchen - (daughter is a chef in one - not T1 but INSISTS that their T1s (they have several) are given the time patience and assistance they need by the other staff when they need to sort themselves out and that they are not left alone until they prove they're OK again, with their meter) and you will have to teach all the staff how to deal with your hypos, which Oh yes you will get, especially to begin with - the heat for starters.

Then there's knife safety - you are NOT safe to handle a knife properly if your eyes don't focus properly again yet - it took mine a good 6 weeks after the fortnight they kept me in hospital (which was just normal back then, they couldn't possibly do it now!) so you HAVE to stay signed off sick, even though you don't think you are actually 'ill' any more.

Once you can focus again, only then think about it and then do a trial shift, before you go back FT.


----------



## Ellie Varanda (Jul 19, 2019)

trophywench said:


> It's very difficult in a commercial kitchen - (daughter is a chef in one - not T1 but INSISTS that their T1s (they have several) are given the time patience and assistance they need by the other staff when they need to sort themselves out and that they are not left alone until they prove they're OK again, with their meter) and you will have to teach all the staff how to deal with your hypos, which Oh yes you will get, especially to begin with - the heat for starters.
> 
> Then there's knife safety - you are NOT safe to handle a knife properly if your eyes don't focus properly again yet - it took mine a good 6 weeks after the fortnight they kept me in hospital (which was just normal back then, they couldn't possibly do it now!) so you HAVE to stay signed off sick, even though you don't think you are actually 'ill' any more.
> 
> Once you can focus again, only then think about it and then do a trial shift, before you go back FT.


Wow @trophywench thank you so much for your words. For starters it's good to know there are other chefs out there in the same situation and that are able to continue working in the industry. You are right. I've decided to take a bit more time off until my eyes are focusing properly. Even at home I have to be very careful in the kitchen when making dinner. Thank you for your reply. So helpful.


----------



## Ellie Varanda (Jul 19, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Hi Ellie how are you this evening? welcome to the forum. Lots of help and advice on here, make sure you ask as many questions that crops up in your at the moment addled mind/brain. As @trophywench says its down to you now, you have to control *your* diabetes don`t let it control you. If you are able to share what insulin and medication you are on would be a great help, diabetes isn`t all we discuss if your left leg falls off or your right eye pops out say so, it doesn't have to be medical. Food is a great topic with lots of yummy recipes, you may wish to contribute your own. The DAFNE course @Jodee suggested is a great course and the book by Ragnar Hanas as @Flower suggested is a must. Once again welcome remember you are not alone.


@KARNAK Thank you for the reply. I will look into doing a DAFNE course. I've read about them and it sounds like I could really do with learning more about carb counting and eating healthy. Also going to look at getting the book by Ragnar Hanas. All little bits I can do to help me look at this in a more positive way.


----------



## louloulou (Jul 22, 2019)

Ellie Varanda said:


> New and overwhelming. Just diagnosed. Any tips on how to stay positive ?



Hi Ellie and welcome I am newly diabetic Lou


----------



## Ellie Varanda (Jul 22, 2019)

louloulou said:


> Hi Ellie and welcome I am newly diabetic Lou


Hi Lou welcome to the forum.
I am also new here. I have found it very helpful. Reading and interacting with people in the same situation. I have been feeling very overwhelmed with it all. How are you coping? Have you tried the Learning zone on the Diabetes UK website. They are amazing. They go through all that's related to Diabetes and they also have lots of videos that are si helpful and inspiring. It's really helped me. If you havent tried it, give it a go. I think you will really get some good information from it. 
Remember that with Diabetes Knowledge is Power " they use this quote alot "


----------



## louloulou (Jul 23, 2019)

Hi Elllie thank you for your reply will look into that thank you I am coping OK have good days and bad days my moods are very low today and feel no energy today sugars 7 which is good Lou how are you


----------



## Nomad722 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hi Ellie and welcome to the forum, can only hope somebody finds a cure one day.  Try to keep your chin up I have a friend who is a type1 he lives a fairly normal life.


----------



## Ellie Varanda (Jul 24, 2019)

louloulou said:


> Hi Elllie thank you for your reply will look into that thank you I am coping OK have good days and bad days my moods are very low today and feel no energy today sugars 7 which is good Lou how are you


Hi Loulou it's been quite the week for me. Been having lots of lows. 2 hypos yesterday. Feeling a bit down and no energy. I feel that the heat is affecting my blood sugars. Yesterday treated a hypo. Had a snack after that and still wouldn't come up. Was 3.6 again after only an hour. But today doing better. How are you doing with this heat?


----------



## Ellie Varanda (Jul 24, 2019)

Nomad722 said:


> Hi Ellie and welcome to the forum, can only hope somebody finds a cure one day.  Try to keep your chin up I have a friend who is a type1 he lives a fairly normal life.


A cure would be amazing. Maybe will all be lucky one day. It's good to know that people can still lead a normal life. It's still hard for me to believe it. I am thankful though for being diagnosed in time and also for having a really good Diabetes team that have been really helpful, kind and reassuring.


----------



## louloulou (Jul 24, 2019)

Ellie Varanda said:


> Hi Loulou it's been quite the week for me. Been having lots of lows. 2 hypos yesterday. Feeling a bit down and no energy. I feel that the heat is affecting my blood sugars. Yesterday treated a hypo. Had a snack after that and still wouldn't come up. Was 3.6 again after only an hour. But today doing better. How are you doing with this heat?



Hi Ellie so far so good for me not enjoying the heat but my sugars are between 6 and 7 all day however yesterday felt really sick and dizzy but my sugars seem under control I  felt little down also again  some days easier then others. I just wish for me this was sorted sooner and I am however thankful everyday to be here as nurse said half hour later I not be here so feel thankful to my doctor and optician for saving for my life.

Ive not had a hypo since last week which is good but I am not doing any exercise  soon as I do i get loads of hypos Lovely to hear from you Lou


----------



## louloulou (Jul 24, 2019)

louloulou said:


> Hi Ellie so far so good for me not enjoying the heat but my sugars are between 6 and 7 all day however yesterday felt really sick and dizzy but my sugars seem under control I  felt little down also again  some days easier then others. I just wish for me this was sorted sooner and I am however thankful everyday to be here as nurse said half hour later I not be here so feel thankful to my doctor and optician for saving for my life.
> 
> Ive not had a hypo since last week which is good but I am not doing any exercise  soon as I do i get loads of hypos Lovely to hear from you Lou



I am glad you are better today and please be careful as my Doctor told me 4.5 is to low for me so please keep safe and look after yourself Lou


----------

